# Funny Male Behavior



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

I discovered this the other day and thought I'd share. My fiance got a real kick out of it.

I've been keeping most of my mice in small rubbermaid containers to make it easier to move them into my new apartment. The other day I went into my spare bedroom where I keep the mice and it smelled TERRIBLE even though I'd just cleaned everybody's tanks. I couldn't figure out why until I saw one of my big male bucks sitting on top of his tub looking at me.

Turns out he had chewed out of the top (he can reach the top where I've drilled holes into the lid by standing on top of his plastic hut house) and went over to the tub next to him which also contained a male and was peeing on the lid of the other males tub. It was driving the trapped male crazy so he was in return marking his entire cage.... it was a pee off! :roll:

Needless to say I put the chewer in a bigger tub where he can't reach the air holes and moved him as far away from males as possible. :lol:

edited for grammar


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha ohhh they can be sneaky. Good thing he didn't get too far


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That is funny!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

oh dear! A peefestival!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh dear, what a pong :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Men! 'my pee smells stronger than yours!'. Hahaha


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this but I think I'm starting to like male mice better than the females. They smell more but they have lots of personality, and they tend to be calmer.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They certainly do smell more :roll:


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

This made me laugh :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Add some vanilla extract to their water and it will help a lot with the musk smell of the males.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jadeguppy, where is this vanilla extract usually found, Iv heard a lot about it and it sounds great. Although the smell isnt bad yet for me (i only have three lol)


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

With the spices in the grocery store. It is the same stuff you cook with. Add a little bit to cookies or your morning eggs and yum!


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Vanilla extract in eggs? O.O


----------

